
Pentagon's Cybersecurity Found Unable to Stay Ahead of Attackers - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-28/pentagon-s-cybersecurity-found-unable-to-stay-ahead-of-attackers
======
zunzun
I was on a US nuclear attack submarine in the 1980's. There were many fine
officers who were very capable and well respected, deservedly so. There were
also a very few whose heads were so far up their asses that they could see
their own tonsils. My suspicion is that for years the most capable and
competent officers were needed in the US war efforts, and in general the less
competent remnants were put in charge of things like this to keep them safely
out of the way where they could cause the least damage.

